# 5 months to fix retrieve-r-trainer?



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I'm completely pissed off with the people at retrieve-r-trainer. It has now been almost 5 months since I sent my launcher in to be repaired, and the shame about it all is that I only used it for 3 months before it broke and it cost me about $120.00 in canadian funds! I will NEVER buy anything from them again!! STILL WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Can I help?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

STILL WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Have you been calling? What are they telling you?


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

"Well" it all started about the first week of november when after only using it 3 months the hinge broke likely due to a jammed cartridge. I sent it in for repair and waited untill the new year to give them a call to see if I could get a tracking number etc to find it as I thought that it was lost. The guy on the phone told me that they had been shut down for 3-4 weeks around Christmas and that they would get to it right away, so thinking that they may have been busy the months before christmas I relaxed. I waited untill february to give them another call to see that the deal was to hear "it's fixed but sitting on the shelf", it seems that he had to make a special trip to the post office because his postal pick-up service did'nt ship to Canada. I'm starting to get :evil: bye then, but bite my tounge as nothing was to be gained by :twisted: . Now it's march when I started this thread and give them yet another call to hear "I shipped it yesturady" translation: "OPPS I frogot better mail it today" :twisted: Now it's going for the second week of April and still no launcher :twisted: , I'm at the end of my rope! *The kicker is I'm mad because this is such bad business not because I've needed it badly for training!*


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Did you buy it directly from them or through a retailer?


----------



## hxman (Mar 30, 2004)

If it were me, I wouldn't put up with the delay. I would call the company and talk to someone higher up (manager/owner), and explain your problem and the fact that you not satisified, be firm and don't take no or any other excuses, tell them to send you a new one. :twisted:


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I bought it from a retailer, but when it broke and I went back to my retailer he talked to the manufacturer and they said to send it directly to them for warauntee. I am going to call them again tomorrow because I've had a bad day today and would'nt likely be a good thing :evil: .


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

I finally called them back today and read them the riot act, and they agreed that it was very bad business to have a purchaser wait this long. He fiqured that it was lost in "postal hell" and mailed me out a new one today, hopefully I get it! After all this crap I hope they both show up just for my troubble.


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

misty lake said:


> I finally called them back today and read them the riot act, and they agreed that it was very bad business to have a purchaser wait this long. He fiqured that it was lost in "postal hell" and mailed me out a new one today, hopefully I get it! After all this crap I hope they both show up just for my troubble.


There should be a tracking number on something like that if they really sent it. When in doubt I always ask for the number so I can track it myself. I know UPS has a websight that you can put the number in and it tells you right where the package is.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

"NOPE", I called them and the guy said that he sent it U.S regular mail and that he had no tracking number or anything, atleast there is still hope that one of them will arrive.


----------



## Misty Marsh (Aug 1, 2003)

Well, just an update on this situation. After my last coversation retrieve-r-trainer said that they would send me out a "refurbished" launcher in the mail since the first was lost. "Well", I'm here to sadly say that after yet another phone call weeks later that one was not sent out because they did'nt have a "refurbished" one to send. Now I'm hopping mad and thinking they should just send a new one as my original one was only 3 months old but "Hey" that would cost them money and obviously since they have had my money in their pockets for 8 months now they couold'nt give a sh-t. The guy at retrieve-r told the retailer that I bought the launcher from that one was sent out a week ago. I phoned my retailer out of fustration and told him of my plight and he only offered to call retrieve-r on my behalf. I am now going to wait one more week and my retailer said if it did'nt show up by then "we would talk turkey", anyways I thought that you all should know what kind of company they are before you spend your money on thier stuff.


----------



## Terry Britton (Jul 3, 2003)

I have seen these things go for $15 on ebay.


----------

